# Bluemoon Meadows Kathy Bronson



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

BlueMoon Meadows has lost our CoFounder and dear friend, Kathy Bronson. Kathy has been a true inspiration to us all as well as mentor and friend. She recently lost her battle with Breast Cancer and we want to extend our sincerest sympathy and prayers to her family. She will be truly missed. Kathy has made a huge impact in all of our lives and the lives of all she touched. We all will forever miss you! 

"When tomorrow starts without me, try to understand, an angel came and called my name, then took me by the hand."


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Oh what an incredible loss for her family, friends, and dogs. It is hard to believe that someone with so much energy could be gone. I am very, very sorry to hear of this. 

She actually did my adoption home visit and helped me to adopt my Bella after her foster didn't fit (cat issues). She ended up keeping Amanda-it worked out so well for all involved. 

Kay-do they have any memorial funds or anything like that?


----------



## FourDogs (Dec 19, 2006)

There is a memorial fund set up ... please go to http://www.bluemoonmeadows.org 

Mary Ann Knoepfler
BlueMoon Meadows


----------



## terry_demag (Jun 8, 2004)

I just wanted to extend my condolences to Kathy's family and her fellow members of Bluemoon Meadows - both personally and on behalf of Echo Dogs White Shepherd Rescue. I have worked with Kathy's co-founder, Dee, on many occasions and I know this is a terrible loss.

Maybe someone could post something in the rescue section, I know a lot of people in that community would want to know / send their respects.

Terry


----------



## MaineLady (Jun 18, 2002)

I am saddened to hear of Kathy's passing. Though I never met her, I did know about the work that she has done to help dogs in need. The world is a little less to have lost such a passionate rescuer....


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

This is hearbreaking. My thoughts and prayers go out to Kathy's family and friends. And what a terrible loss for the rescue community. Kathy was always quick to respond and eager to help. I will miss her as will all of those whose lives she touched...


----------



## Lakeguy929 (Jan 4, 2008)

My condolences to her friends and family.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

My condolences to her friends and family.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear this. My heart goes out to you folks and her family.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

I am so very sorry to read this. My deepest condolences to her family, friends and fellow rescuers at Blue Moon.









RIP Kathy


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

What a tragic loss. 

Her legacy will live on. 

I'll bet there was a huge crowd waiting for her arrival at the Rainbow Bridge.

Lea


----------



## vjt555 (Nov 14, 2003)

Oh, dear, how awful. I talked to her by phone a few times about three to four years ago regarding undertaking a few home visits. A magnificent lady.

My heart goes out to her family.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

What a terrible loss. My heart goes out to all who knew her.


----------



## chjhu (Dec 30, 2002)

Such a tragic loss. I'll never forget the memorials she made for the MAS dogs and Gandolf.

She is certainly not alone now at the Bridge.


----------



## ZekesKari (Sep 27, 2005)

Kathy was a true force of nature. A whirlwind of creativity, energy, and enthusiasm. Like you said Jean, it's hard to believe someone with so much energy could be gone......... so so sad....... I am just sick over this. She was such an amazing and FIERCE help to me with the Binghamton GSD case that summer... the fire in her to help, was beyond belief!! Condolences to her lovely family, and to all that knew her and loved her. She made the decision that rescued my Zeke.... how my life would be different without hers having impacted it....... Let us all be inspired by her selfless determination to help others!!!!! Kari


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

I just saw this now. I am so shocked and saddened. I had always admired her and enjoyed talking to her on this board. I loved the pictures she used to post of her adorable little daughter with many of the rescues. My deepest condolences to her family and friends, I can't begin to imagine what a difficult time this must be.


----------

